# Bees not working hubam



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

Probably due to the dry conditions. Blooms do not always equal nectar. We went through a similar period here with very little rainfall for about 6-8 weeks. Made for testy bees and I would rarely see one on nearby (large) patches of clover. Two weeks ago we finally got +2" rain and within three days the girls were much nicer - and working the clover tremendously. 

The clover is beginning to wilt again and hot, dry conditions are forecast again for the next week. Looks like it may be a long summer...

Good luck.
CC


----------



## maedmonson (Mar 5, 2012)

Jon11,
Its getting dry in OK also but the bees are so thick in the Hubam it makes you think twice before walking in it. If your clover is still looking bright green it probably has enough water to produce nectar remember its roots go way down. They didn't jump on mine right off but when they did its hard to believe how many of them are working even in 100+ degree weather. Has your field started wafting a sweet flowery smell yet?


----------

